# Loom and pattern identification



## pdunn56

Hi all I'm fairly new to looming and have joined a bunch of online looming sites so have been reading and learning alot. One thing I'd like to suggest for this board, to avoid the inevitable redundant questions, is first to identify your looms not by color but by peg count . When Knifty Knitter sold to Boye they changed the colors so its confusing if no one knows which set you have when you say " the red loom" etc.
another thing, if you post a pic everyone is going to want to know the pattern so please if possible post the link or directions with your photos so the thread doesnt go pages of "whats the pattern called " and "which loom did you use" and "can I have the pattern" etc etc. I learned this from a frustrating time on the quilting board, which had many more memebrs than we have here you jsut want to see the pics and patterns quickly so we can spend less time reading and scrolling through unnecessary posts and have time for more looming!! . Its just my 2 cents, and I cant wait to "meet" you all and see your wonderful projects!! Pat in NJ


----------



## Dowager

I'm with you on this one, Pat! My first loom project I wanted to do was a lace scarf,. but out of 4 looms that came in my kit,. none have the proper number of pegs. I need 48 pegs,. and 41 is the most I have. The scarf is knitted flat, but there's a hat I want to do requiring 48 pegs, and it is done in the round.


----------



## Needleme

pdunn56 said:


> Hi all I'm fairly new to looming and have joined a bunch of online looming sites so have been reading and learning alot. One thing I'd like to suggest for this board, to avoid the inevitable redundant questions, is first to identify your looms not by color but by peg count . When Knifty Knitter sold to Boye they changed the colors so its confusing if no one knows which set you have when you say " the red loom" etc.
> another thing, if you post a pic everyone is going to want to know the pattern so please if possible post the link or directions with your photos so the thread doesnt go pages of "whats the pattern called " and "which loom did you use" and "can I have the pattern" etc etc. I learned this from a frustrating time on the quilting board, which had many more memebrs than we have here you jsut want to see the pics and patterns quickly so we can spend less time reading and scrolling through unnecessary posts and have time for more looming!! . Its just my 2 cents, and I cant wait to "meet" you all and see your wonderful projects!! Pat in NJ


Thanks for the tips!


----------



## irishsmitty

pdunn56 said:


> Hi all I'm fairly new to looming and have joined a bunch of online looming sites so have been reading and learning alot. One thing I'd like to suggest for this board, to avoid the inevitable redundant questions, is first to identify your looms not by color but by peg count . When Knifty Knitter sold to Boye they changed the colors so its confusing if no one knows which set you have when you say " the red loom" etc.
> another thing, if you post a pic everyone is going to want to know the pattern so please if possible post the link or directions with your photos so the thread doesnt go pages of "whats the pattern called " and "which loom did you use" and "can I have the pattern" etc etc. I learned this from a frustrating time on the quilting board, which had many more memebrs than we have here you jsut want to see the pics and patterns quickly so we can spend less time reading and scrolling through unnecessary posts and have time for more looming!! . Its just my 2 cents, and I cant wait to "meet" you all and see your wonderful projects!! Pat in NJ


I firmly agree..I love this site but can't spend 3 - 4 hours a day on it. Also I would like to see whether it is knit & crochet identified in the heading.


----------



## pdunn56

Dowager said:


> I'm with you on this one, Pat! My first loom project I wanted to do was a lace scarf,. but out of 4 looms that came in my kit,. none have the proper number of pegs. I need 48 pegs,. and 41 is the most I have. The scarf is knitted flat, but there's a hat I want to do requiring 48 pegs, and it is done in the round.


amazon has it....
http://www.amazon.com/Knifty-Knitter-Adult-Hat-Loom/dp/B001UAHJJO/ref=sr_1_1?s=arts-crafts&ie=UTF8&qid=1329763313&sr=1-1


----------



## BeezNeez

I am so glad you addressed the loom color issue. I started a project yesterday whereas the pattern called for the blue loom. Of my round looms, there isn't a blue one. So, fortunately, there was a photo showing the work in progress. I counted the pegs and figured out which one to use. Most often though, it isn't that simple.


----------



## cabingirl2006

For the purple Knifty Knitter 48 peg Adult Hat loom this site has them http://www.crafts2u.com/knifty-knitter-adult-hat-loom-set.html FOR $7.19 I love this loom


----------



## kestrelz

I have 2 looms. The Martha Stewart and the Authentic Knitting Board. I think the Martha Stewart is great for a starter loom and it can be configured as a board for flat pieces or in the round. I haven't made any round items yet. I have made a scarf and 2 headband (ear warmers ) on it. The knitting board is a lot longer and I'm in the process of making an a baby blanket on it.


----------



## Elizabeth Wright

What manufature of looms do you sugest? I have the Boye and several of my looms have broken pegs. I have also bought two scarf looms and they have broken also. I have been looming since October so I have exspience. My spelling is horrible sorry. Just wondered?


----------



## BeezNeez

I have Boye round looms and haven't broken any pegs...yet (knock on wood). Considering that I wrap the pegs pretty tightly, I'm surprised that they have all remained intact. 

My favorite is my 28" Authentic Knitting Board. It is such a versitile tool. I am currently making a rug. Using double strands of medium weight yarn, it is real thick and cushiony. I can't wait to finish it.


----------



## elly76

I too have the Martha Stewart loom kit and it has been great so far! I have made two throw pillows with it and I am currently working on a lacy summer time poncho! I will post a pic of it when I am finished!


----------



## Scrubbienut

Dowager said:


> I'm with you on this one, Pat! My first loom project I wanted to do was a lace scarf,. but out of 4 looms that came in my kit,. none have the proper number of pegs. I need 48 pegs,. and 41 is the most I have. The scarf is knitted flat, but there's a hat I want to do requiring 48 pegs, and it is done in the round.


There is a round, purple hat loom with 48 pegs. I think it's a KK.


----------



## Dowager

Scrubbienut said:


> Dowager said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you on this one, Pat! My first loom project I wanted to do was a lace scarf,. but out of 4 looms that came in my kit,. none have the proper number of pegs. I need 48 pegs,. and 41 is the most I have. The scarf is knitted flat, but there's a hat I want to do requiring 48 pegs, and it is done in the round.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a round, purple hat loom with 48 pegs. I think it's a KK.
Click to expand...

*laughs* I hurried to the site. and was so pleased at the size and price. And right underneath it said, OUT OF STOCK! GO FIGURE! *lol*


----------



## Jackie2

Dowager I saw that same loom at Joann's for $10. You might check on their website if there isn't a store near you or the store has none in stock.


----------



## Dowager

Jackie2 said:


> Dowager I saw that same loom at Joann's for $10. You might check on their website if there isn't a store near you or the store has none in stock.


Thanks Jackie. Nearest stores that carry yarn are 25-30 miles away in Ft. Wayne. So I went to the web site and foun d it on sale for $6.99. However when I went to order it, it said it was out of stock! *LOL* I guess I am fated not to have it right at this time. I doubt if the stores in Ft. Wayne would have it in stock if the web site is out of stock.


----------



## Moon Loomer

Dowager said:


> Jackie2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dowager I saw that same loom at Joann's for $10. You might check on their website if there isn't a store near you or the store has none in stock.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jackie. Nearest stores that carry yarn are 25-30 miles away in Ft. Wayne. So I went to the web site and foun d it on sale for $6.99. However when I went to order it, it said it was out of stock! *LOL* I guess I am fated not to have it right at this time. I doubt if the stores in Ft. Wayne would have it in stock if the web site is out of stock.
Click to expand...

 Hello D & J, 
My JoAnns, has received a knifty Knitter, restock the last week of February, bare wall since Xmas. When there is not a sale on looms the 40 & 50% coupons work better and JoAnns allows coupons on books (Off sale.) . If they are out of stock the store does special orders and accepts the coupon on the order. Go to Provo Craft on line and get the customer service phone number, they should help you with the peg problem. Moon Loomer
PS The purple (48 peg) hat loom is my favorite, I would like it in a set of 5, 3 smaller and a 60 pegger for baby blankets.


----------



## krankymax

Jackie2 said:


> Dowager I saw that same loom at Joann's for $10. You might check on their website if there isn't a store near you or the store has none in stock.


Check Hobby Lobbys web site too. You can get it for 40% off from their original price. Or print the coupon to take to the closest store.


----------



## Karen M1

sounds like you are wrapping too tight. There are pegs that you can buy seperate. Have you tried using a yarn guide? If not... take a drinking straw( a fat one, like McDonalds), cut it into a 4 to 5 inch length, run your yarn thru it before starting your cast on. Check you tube for a video using a yarn guide... hope this helps, Karen



Elizabeth Wright said:


> What manufature of looms do you sugest? I have the Boye and several of my looms have broken pegs. I have also bought two scarf looms and they have broken also. I have been looming since October so I have exspience. My spelling is horrible sorry. Just wondered?


----------



## cabingirl2006

Karen M1 said:


> sounds like you are wrapping too tight. There are pegs that you can buy seperate. Have you tried using a yarn guide? If not... take a drinking straw( a fat one, like McDonalds), cut it into a 4 to 5 inch length, run your yarn thru it before starting your cast on. Check you tube for a video using a yarn guide... hope this helps, Karen
> 
> I use a yarn guid but I prefer a windex bottle insert the (straw thingy) I cut it about 4" and at the tip I cut it on a angle you need something to thread the yarn through the tube this is what I use
> 
> 
> 
> Elizabeth Wright said:
> 
> 
> 
> What manufature of looms do you sugest? I have the Boye and several of my looms have broken pegs. I have also bought two scarf looms and they have broken also. I have been looming since October so I have exspience. My spelling is horrible sorry. Just wondered?
Click to expand...


----------



## Justine

I posted this question on another thread in this loom section about the KK purple loom but there was no answer. I bought the purple loom a couple of weeks ago, and have made one hat on it. I like the fact that the pegs are closer, thereby making it a tighter knit. I would like to find other patterns for the purple KK loom, but have not found any. Do any of you know of any sites. Thanks.


----------



## Karen M1

I do not know of any sites for the purple KK. I do have books with patterns in them for that loom. If you would join some to the loom knitting groups on yahoo, some folks on there may be able to direct you. I just taught my class 12 different blocks using the loom, but that is in a book and I can not send that to you due to copywrites. Have you tried googling for an answer? Also in the groups at yahoo, they have files in them that are full of patterns.... good luck... Karen



Justine said:


> I posted this question on another thread in this loom section about the KK purple loom but there was no answer. I bought the purple loom a couple of weeks ago, and have made one hat on it. I like the fact that the pegs are closer, thereby making it a tighter knit. I would like to find other patterns for the purple KK loom, but have not found any. Do any of you know of any sites. Thanks.


----------



## cabingirl2006

Karen M1 said:


> I do not know of any sites for the purple KK. I do have books with patterns in them for that loom. If you would join some to the loom knitting groups on yahoo, some folks on there may be able to direct you. I just taught my class 12 different blocks using the loom, but that is in a book and I can not send that to you due to copywrites. Have you tried googling for an answer? Also in the groups at yahoo, they have files in them that are full of patterns.... good luck... Karen
> 
> Karen which books are these?
> 
> 
> 
> Justine said:
> 
> 
> 
> I posted this question on another thread in this loom section about the KK purple loom but there was no answer. I bought the purple loom a couple of weeks ago, and have made one hat on it. I like the fact that the pegs are closer, thereby making it a tighter knit. I would like to find other patterns for the purple KK loom, but have not found any. Do any of you know of any sites. Thanks.
Click to expand...


----------



## Justine

Karen M1----Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Moon Loomer

Justine said:


> I posted this question on another thread in this loom section about the KK purple loom but there was no answer. I bought the purple loom a couple of weeks ago, and have made one hat on it. I like the fact that the pegs are closer, thereby making it a tighter knit. I would like to find other patterns for the purple KK loom, but have not found any. Do any of you know of any sites. Thanks.


 Hi Justine, here are a couple of my past lists of books and web sites. 
Isela Phelps new (2011) book, "Loom Knitting Scarves, Hats, Bags, & More", has a baby section. AKB has a book about their Sock Loom, check out the foot measuring instructions, practice, and apply and soon you will be adapting any sock loom pattern to your loom. Lion Brand .com has a loom pattern section, infants, I am not sure. Kathy Norris http://www.kathynorrisdesigns.com , she has 3 books on loom knitting, one had a baby sock/booty pattern. I knit up a pair with a pretty yellow yarn that the little lady
quietly admired. A bit of conversation and tea, punctuated by an unhappy cry. There she was holding the yarn and wondering where her socks had gone. The next pair had the yarn ends fabric glued. No fun there. Soon I was wearing the twist out of the yarn she was handing back to me trying to knit a puzzle she could not undo. Wishing your daughter well with the sock loom. Oh try http://www.loomknitting.com they are good. Moon Loomer
Here is the library.

Hi Karen and Jenny,
My library:

Loom Knitting Primer by Isela Phelps Web site, purling sprite
Loom Knitting Pattern Book by Isela Phelps
Loom Knitting Socks by Isela Phelps
Learn To Knit Cables On Looms by Isela Phelps
Knitting Board Basics by Pat & Kim Novak
Sock Loom Basics (using the KB Sock Loom) no author printed by Leisure Arts http://www.leisurearts.com
Knitting Wheel Fashions by no author printed by L. A.
More Knitting Wheel Fashions by Kathy Norris
I Can't Believe I'm Loom Knitting by Kathy Norris Web site:
http://www.kathynorrisdesigns.com
Learn To Knit On Circle Looms by Denise Layman
Learn New Stitches On Circle Looms by Anne Bipes
Learn to Knit On Long Looms by Anne Bipes
Loom Knitting For Little People by Bethany A. Dailey
Provo Craft's Basic Instruction & pattern series of booklets. These are for their Knifty Knitter Circle, Adult Hat, Straight, & Long Looms plus accessories (plastic large gauge)
Similar to Provo: A) Are Looms by Boye with an instruction book & DVD
B) Knit Quick looms (Michael's) with a separate Project Book
Authentic Knitting Board (AKB), owners Pat & Kim Novak Adjustable knitting boards, in four lengths, tad pole a little loom, accessories, patterns, instructions (DVDs, You Tube, a Yahoo Group, and nice people). These boards can be used in single or double rake, for knitting, and used as a weaving loom with additional accessories.
DA Looms has a number of styles and the widest range of gauges
http://www.dalooms.com Wood looms and some plastic looms
Cindy Wood A wide range of wood looms in two gauges
http://www.cwood.com
Kiss looms, I have yet to explore.
Red heart has a pamphlet of loom knitting patterns.
Lion Brand has loom knitting patterns on its web site and Martha Stewart's multi-style loom.

Most of the books listed appear regularly in fabric and craft stores plus are sold on line. Moon Loomer


----------



## Justine

Wow, Moon Loomer! That is quite a list. Thank you so much. I should find a lot of info in these, and it should keep me busy for a long time. I really appreciate it all, and the time you took to respond. Thanks again.


----------



## Karen M1

AMEN!!!!! that is quite a list. I have almost all of them . There is a few that I do not have. I am a KISS fan. Once you try them, you will love them. I tach Loom knitting on the KK's so I do not get to use my Kisses as much as I would love to. I have about 8 notebooks full of patterns from the yahoo classes and groups... I love looming..


----------



## ms mollybgoode

Hi All, Being a newbie myself I too appreciate knowing peg numbers instead of just colors. I recently purchased a set of round looms DARICE they ar e neon colors! When you are looking for a specific loom that's out of stock, you might find it on E Bay. 

Ms Molly B


----------



## pdunn56

ms mollybgoode said:


> Hi All, Being a newbie myself I too appreciate knowing peg numbers instead of just colors. I recently purchased a set of round looms DARICE they ar e neon colors! When you are looking for a specific loom that's out of stock, you might find it on E Bay.
> 
> Ms Molly B


thank you for that info on Darice, I ordered a set of round light colored neon looms recently from Hobby Lobby and they didn't have a brand name on so I was wondering, maybe that's what they are.


----------



## ms mollybgoode

I really like mine. They have a nice little notch at the bottom of each peg, which makes it easier to get the pick under the yarn. I used to hate to purl, but now it's a snap. Let me know how you like yours
Ms Molly B.


----------



## Mary Cardiff

My round Looms are not the same colour as the ones in Isela Phelps book. When I started looming in March, I went through the book,and wrote down the colour of my loom with the right nunber Of pegs


----------



## MatildaM

I didn't know KK sold to Boyle. When did that happen?


----------



## Karen M1

you need the purple round Knifty Knitter loom


----------



## mommyoftwo

Moon Loomer said:


> Justine said:
> 
> 
> 
> I posted this question on another thread in this loom section about the KK purple loom but there was no answer. I bought the purple loom a couple of weeks ago, and have made one hat on it. I like the fact that the pegs are closer, thereby making it a tighter knit. I would like to find other patterns for the purple KK loom, but have not found any. Do any of you know of any sites. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Justine, here are a couple of my past lists of books and web sites.
> Isela Phelps new (2011) book, "Loom Knitting Scarves, Hats, Bags, & More", has a baby section. AKB has a book about their Sock Loom, check out the foot measuring instructions, practice, and apply and soon you will be adapting any sock loom pattern to your loom. Lion Brand .com has a loom pattern section, infants, I am not sure. Kathy Norris http://www.kathynorrisdesigns.com , she has 3 books on loom knitting, one had a baby sock/booty pattern. I knit up a pair with a pretty yellow yarn that the little lady
> quietly admired. A bit of conversation and tea, punctuated by an unhappy cry. There she was holding the yarn and wondering where her socks had gone. The next pair had the yarn ends fabric glued. No fun there. Soon I was wearing the twist out of the yarn she was handing back to me trying to knit a puzzle she could not undo. Wishing your daughter well with the sock loom. Oh try http://www.loomknitting.com they are good. Moon Loomer
> Here is the library.
> 
> Hi Karen and Jenny,
> My library:
> 
> Loom Knitting Primer by Isela Phelps Web site, purling sprite
> Loom Knitting Pattern Book by Isela Phelps
> Loom Knitting Socks by Isela Phelps
> Learn To Knit Cables On Looms by Isela Phelps
> Knitting Board Basics by Pat & Kim Novak
> Sock Loom Basics (using the KB Sock Loom) no author printed by Leisure Arts http://www.leisurearts.com
> Knitting Wheel Fashions by no author printed by L. A.
> More Knitting Wheel Fashions by Kathy Norris
> I Can't Believe I'm Loom Knitting by Kathy Norris Web site:
> http://www.kathynorrisdesigns.com
> Learn To Knit On Circle Looms by Denise Layman
> Learn New Stitches On Circle Looms by Anne Bipes
> Learn to Knit On Long Looms by Anne Bipes
> Loom Knitting For Little People by Bethany A. Dailey
> Provo Craft's Basic Instruction & pattern series of booklets. These are for their Knifty Knitter Circle, Adult Hat, Straight, & Long Looms plus accessories (plastic large gauge)
> Similar to Provo: A) Are Looms by Boye with an instruction book & DVD
> B) Knit Quick looms (Michael's) with a separate Project Book
> Authentic Knitting Board (AKB), owners Pat & Kim Novak Adjustable knitting boards, in four lengths, tad pole a little loom, accessories, patterns, instructions (DVDs, You Tube, a Yahoo Group, and nice people). These boards can be used in single or double rake, for knitting, and used as a weaving loom with additional accessories.
> DA Looms has a number of styles and the widest range of gauges
> http://www.dalooms.com Wood looms and some plastic looms
> Cindy Wood A wide range of wood looms in two gauges
> http://www.cwood.com
> Kiss looms, I have yet to explore.
> Red heart has a pamphlet of loom knitting patterns.
> Lion Brand has loom knitting patterns on its web site and Martha Stewart's multi-style loom.
> 
> Most of the books listed appear regularly in fabric and craft stores plus are sold on line. Moon Loomer
Click to expand...

Thank you so much I too am new to loom knittng and this list gave me some very valuable resources including a kitty pattern I am starting for my daughter tonight she asked me to make her one and her birthday is next week and I never thought I'd find one I could do on the looms you are my hero and it was even free on loom knitting.com!


----------



## Karen M1

I have seen this Purple KK loom at Walmart, Jo ann's and online in many places. Google Knifty Knitter Adult Hat Loom.


----------



## Aunt Nay

Check Wal-Mart. I've seen it there. Also Ritz Camers.
http://www.ritzcamera.com/product/EP86909213.htm?utm_medium=shopping&utm_source=Google



Dowager said:


> Scrubbienut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dowager said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you on this one, Pat! My first loom project I wanted to do was a lace scarf,. but out of 4 looms that came in my kit,. none have the proper number of pegs. I need 48 pegs,. and 41 is the most I have. The scarf is
> knitted flat, but there's a hat I want to do requiring 48 pegs, and it is done in the round.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a round, purple hat loom with 48 pegs. I think it's a KK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *laughs* I hurried to the site. and was so pleased at the size and price. And right underneath it said, OUT OF STOCK! GO FIGURE! *lol*
Click to expand...


----------

